# Tebow!!!!!!



## chadair (Nov 17, 2011)

op2:


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2011)

ha ha... You beat me to it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2011)

Always have liked Tebow. He's a class act. Only thing was he played for UF. Good for him!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

He does it again!  I'm enjoying this NFL version of the tech offense.


----------



## chadair (Nov 17, 2011)

whoever the yankee commentator is, SUCKS!!  but best nfl game I've seen in a while


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2011)

The guy is dedicated to winning.


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2011)

chadair said:


> whoever the yankee commentator is, SUCKS!!  but best nfl game I've seen in a while



+1  I don't know what he found so "ugly"  That last Tebow TD was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 17, 2011)

chadair said:


> whoever the yankee commentator is, SUCKS!!  but best nfl game I've seen in a while



Could be a bit of bias in that statement but it was a pretty good game, top ten so far this year for sure.


----------



## waterdogs (Nov 17, 2011)

Never liked him at UF, but I want him to prove these NFL critics wrong that he can play in the NFL. The reason I did not like him is because he played LSU each year. He is one heck of a person.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Always have liked Tebow. He's a class act. Only thing was he played for UF. Good for him!!




That's awesome Gator fans! I hope he continues to WIN! 

Couldn't ask for a better role model for our young-ins..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

What's so funny.. Rex Ryan's interview sounds like Spurriers press conference this week...

They are spoiled BRATS! GO BRONCOS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> He does it again!  I'm enjoying this NFL version of the tech offense.



Difference is... The Broncos are winning!


----------



## gin house (Nov 17, 2011)

Tebow has the drive and gets the others ready to produce.  Good to see him winning at the elite level.  Hes a great role model and a football player but i like how he has no problem or never fails to show his faith and you can see that its real and not a show.  I like him and hope he continues to win.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 17, 2011)

Stats or not, Tebow is a winner.  That last TD drive was amazing.

This guy just wins.


His attitude is so refreshing too.   It's great to see a positive person succeeding.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2011)

It aint pretty but the man wins....

Jets got Tebow'ed


I love the way he is driving the na sayers nuts...


----------



## tcward (Nov 18, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It aint pretty but the man wins....
> 
> Jets got Tebow'ed
> 
> ...



Yes, and doesn't he have more wins than......SCAM?


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 18, 2011)

You guys better be careful, or you'll be known as one of the sandhillmikes of the world.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 18, 2011)

I will admit the last drive was impressive.

Yet another game that the Bronco's defense kept them in it long enough for Tebow to get it going.


Top ten game?  What sport are you folks watching?  That was one of the ugliest games of the year.  Picks, fumbles and the defense collapsing the middle with a Mike LB blitz in the final minute and allowing the TE...uh..I mean FB...oh sorry....QB to take off around the corner.


Don't get me wrong, I think Tebow is an incredible person. He is a model human being. If Congress were full of Tebow's the world would be a better place.

What I am not gonna do is jump on his jock and say he is "amazing" when the facts are otherwise.

Great job by the Broncos defense in holding the Jets to 13 points tonight and scoring 7 points themselves, I know nobody is going to pay attention to that though.


----------



## chadair (Nov 18, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I will admit the last drive was impressive.
> 
> Yet another game that the Bronco's defense kept them in it long enough for Tebow to get it going.
> 
> ...



I believe there was 1 pick, and 2 fumbles!!  

and I didnt say top 10, I said it was the best game I've seen in the nfl in a WHILE!!  and I admit I dont watch all the nfl games cause I dont enjoy em as much as college games. 

and when have u ever seen a fullback or a tightend outrun 8 defenders??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I will admit the last drive was impressive.
> 
> Yet another game that the Bronco's defense kept them in it long enough for Tebow to get it going.
> 
> ...



I said top ten game this year so far.  There's been some awesome games this year.  Pats-Bills has been my favorite.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 18, 2011)

Jets lose! Jets lose! That was worth the price of admission.
Seeing Ryan pacing the sidelines with .48 to go, looking
like he just had dropped his last pan of baked ziti, was worth
staying up late. "We did not contain!" Looked like they were outflanked to me.

Sanders did the best he could to bait Tebow in the post game interview, but the kid stayed positive. Good for him.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 18, 2011)

chadair said:


> and when have u ever seen a fullback or a tightend outrun 8 defenders??



Outrun who?  The safety and corner playing the OPPOSITE side of the field?  The LB's all blitzed and the WR's blocked the DB's all the way into he endzone.

Not saying it wasn't a great run but c'mon man.


And yes as a Dolphin fan it does make me smile inside to see the Jets lose.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 18, 2011)

It was a great 4th quarter...first half was a little boring, but it got great at the end.

Tebow isn't the greatest qb in the league...but he's winning.  Also, something that he is doing is infecting the rest of the team with his attitude.

After he scored in the 4th...it looked like a college game.  The entire offense was in the back of the enzone jumping on Tebow.  You never see that passion in the nfl.  All of the sudden...a 2-5 Denver team that lacked any passion at all has the passion of a college football team.  

That is why they're winning the games.  Not because their the best team on the field, but because they are playing with passion.  They're all running 110%.  It is great to see that passion at the top level.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 18, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I will admit the last drive was impressive.
> 
> Yet another game that the Bronco's defense kept them in it long enough for Tebow to get it going.
> 
> ...



Dang...Me and TJL agreeing on a football related issue!


----------



## chadair (Nov 18, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Outrun who?  The safety and corner playing the OPPOSITE side of the field?  The LB's all blitzed and the WR's blocked the DB's all the way into he endzone.
> 
> Not saying it wasn't a great run but c'mon man.
> 
> ...


that was the safety who pinched down too far on Tebows left who couldnt run down a fullback from behind!!  there was only 3 defenders coverin and NO way playin man to man they could know where Tebow was!!


rjcruiser said:


> It was a great 4th quarter...first half was a little boring, but it got great at the end.
> 
> Tebow isn't the greatest qb in the league...but he's winning.  Also, something that he is doing is infecting the rest of the team with his attitude.
> 
> ...


AGREE with ya 100%


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 18, 2011)

He sucks and will never make it in the NFL as  a QB so get over it!


----------



## bamafans (Nov 18, 2011)

all I know is that I would want him on my team. Is he the best qb? .....no, but he is a winner and has a great attitude! This is a player that kids can look up to and have as a role model....not many of those left in the NFL....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2011)

tcward said:


> Yes, and doesn't he have more wins than......SCAM?



Why you so mad?


----------



## SuperSport (Nov 18, 2011)

He can win all he wants now that he isn't at Florida!  yeah I know I'm a hater, well of Florida.
But I was pulling for him last night and have a few games, especially against the stupid Jets!!!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 18, 2011)

Top 10 Comments Now About Tim Tebow
10. "The Lord apparently likes the running game," said Sean O. from Gainesville, Fla.
9. "Imagine how good he would have played if he hadn't vaccinated 2,000 babies before the game?" said Ben M. of Peoria, Ill.
8. "Love the guy but still not putting him on my Fantasy team -- Signed: The Lord," said Carey S. of Palo Alto, Calif.
7. "We'll be impressed when he ends the NBA lockout," said Peggy C. of Oviedo, Fla.
6. "Denver Broncos become first NFL team to create a team choir," said Alice A. of St. Paul, Minn.
5. "Beating a Carson Palmer-led Raider team? It doesn't get any better than that!" said Doug E. of Altamonte Springs, Fla.
4. "Tim Tebow vs. The World -- Tebow spots World 3 points," Tyler K. of St. Louis.
3. "A family prayer: 'Thank you, Lord, for this evening meal. Tebow.'" said Beverly M. of Little Rock, Ark.
2. "Bronco fans: 'Forget that water into wine, can he turn water into beer?'" said Janice H. of Palo Alto, Calif.
1. "Tim Tebow -- The Ned Flanders of the NFL," said Brian R. of Winter Springs, Fla.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 18, 2011)

chadair said:


> that was the safety who pinched down too far on Tebows left who couldnt run down a fullback from behind!!  there was only 3 defenders coverin and NO way playin man to man they could know where Tebow was!!



So we've gone from 8 defenders to the ONE safety?

Good for Tebow...he outran Jim Leonard a 5'8" 200lb white dude playing safety.


Fact of the matter is he still hasn't beaten a team that'll sniff the playoffs.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 18, 2011)

I love how he is making fools out of all the tv and radio analysts that say he can't "make it" in the nfl.  It is still a TEAM sport.

BTW, where is proside now?  He would be eating this up....


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 18, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> BTW, where is proside now?  He would be eating this up....



The "good ole boys" on the Sports forum don't like being put in their place that often so they keep getting him banned.

Frankly it's a wonder I'm still here......


----------



## tcward (Nov 18, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Why you so mad?



I ain't mad brother...just kiddin!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 18, 2011)

Tebow proves why I don't make my living assessing NFL talent!  I guess alot of those that played the game and now have a microphone stuck under their mouth don't know much more.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I love how he is making fools out of all the tv and radio analysts that say he can't "make it" in the nfl.  It is still a TEAM sport.
> 
> BTW, where is proside now?  He would be eating this up....



He's still around.  He hasnt went anywhere....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2011)

tcward said:


> I ain't mad brother...just kiddin!




You may be kidding but I still think you mad.  

Losen up and jump on the Tebow wagon.  The kid has God in his back pocket.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 18, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I will admit the last drive was impressive.
> 
> Yet another game that the Bronco's defense kept them in it long enough for Tebow to get it going.
> 
> ...



You're not willing to jump on the Tebow praise wagon, but you are quick toi jump on the Tebow crticism wagon right. 

Why you dislike him so much at QB?  

As far as beating a playoff contender, he hasn't played that many, is that his fault/

How long will it take you to finally praise himat QB?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 19, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> How long will it take you to finally praise himat QB?



When he looks like one.

What everyone doesn't seem to understand is I look at the NFL from a PURELY X's and O's standpoint.

I do root for the Canes players but really could care less about other schools players.

What I have a problem with is people jump ALL over Tebow's jock when it is in fact Denver's improved defense and running game (yes I know Tebow is part of that) that have won them these football games.

When they play teams that score...ie, the Lions, they can't even come close to keeping up.

They are like the GT offense of the NFL...yes they're gonna jump up and surprise some folks but when D coords. figure it out Tebow is gonna need a new set of shoulder joints and a neck brace.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 19, 2011)

He's not any good so get over it.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 19, 2011)

He is a warrior and playing on guts and faith.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 19, 2011)

chadair told me he was wearing his Tebow undies again!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 19, 2011)

Well at least this yr, Tebow is better than Peyton Manning.


TJL, I don't think you'd ever give Tebow credit no matter how great he does.  You just a hater.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tebow might be doing it again here.  A little over 2 minutes left in OT.


----------



## weagle (Nov 27, 2011)

Come on Tebow.
One more time.  
This is great


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2011)

Broncos inside the 20, looks like he is going to do it again!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2011)

Broncos do it again 16-13 in OT with yet another huge 4th quarter drive.


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2011)

might not be the best passer anyone has ever seen. but all ya gotta do is take care of the ball in u will be in most NFL games!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2011)

chadair said:


> might not be the best passer anyone has ever seen. but all ya gotta do is take care of the ball in u will be in most NFL games!!



He does take care of the ball.  The Bronco defense is playing some great football as well.  If they don't get that tackle for a loss prior to the Chargers field goal attempt the game is probably over.


----------



## ACguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> He does take care of the ball.  The Bronco defense is playing some great football as well.  If they don't get that tackle for a loss prior to the Chargers field goal attempt the game is probably over.



The defense is playing some good ball. Nothing helps a defense more then running the ball and not turning the ball over. Now Denver with Tebow at QB has beat at least one playoff team or they will be in the playoffs .


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Well at least this yr, Tebow is better than Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> TJL, I don't think you'd ever give Tebow credit no matter how great he does.  You just a hater.



Dude, get over yourself and your unhealthy Tebow man love. 

This is the first game that he even looked remotely like an NFL QB...and he still looked like crap for 3 quarters, still has beaten ONE playoff bound team and i especially enjoy how everyone "conveniently" forgets about the improved defense and the resergence of one Willis McGahee.


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Dude, get over yourself and your unhealthy Tebow man love.
> 
> This is the first game that he even looked remotely like an NFL QB...and he still looked like crap for 3 quarters, still has beaten ONE playoff bound team and i especially enjoy how everyone "conveniently" forgets about the improved defense and the resergence of one Willis McGahee.


and it has nothing to do with Tebow and the energy he brings to the game???


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Tebow gets the W, that's what matters...


----------



## ACguy (Nov 27, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Dude, get over yourself and your unhealthy Tebow man love.
> 
> This is the first game that he even looked remotely like an NFL QB...and he still looked like crap for 3 quarters, still has beaten ONE playoff bound team and i especially enjoy how everyone "conveniently" forgets about the improved defense and the resergence of one Willis McGahee.



So why is the defense and McGahee playing so much better now that Tebow is QB? If it's not because of Tebow then why did they magicly get better when Tebow became the starting QB?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 27, 2011)

ACguy said:


> So why is the defense and McGahee playing so much better now that Tebow is QB? If it's not because of Tebow then why did they magicly get better when Tebow became the starting QB?



Wow......



I mean seriously. 


WOW.


----------



## tcward (Nov 27, 2011)

I like what Tebow brings to an otherwise boring NFL!


----------



## ACguy (Nov 27, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Wow......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it's magic because you can't even explain it . I thought maybe the team was missing a few starters from the OL and defense in the first 5 games.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 28, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I guess it's magic because you can't even explain it . I thought maybe the team was missing a few starters from the OL and defense in the first 5 games.



Heck, even Elway gave him a hug, but TJ will hold out to the bitter end.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2011)

His hard work and passion are rubbing off on his teammates.

Go Denver!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 28, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I guess it's magic because you can't even explain it . I thought maybe the team was missing a few starters from the OL and defense in the first 5 games.



You folks are pathetic.

It's all about hype. Some people are actually stars for their performance, others are stars because people like them and want them to be better than they really are. Tebow sucks.

2, 9 and 9 completions in the last 3 games, meanwhile the Broncos have held the opponents to 10, 13 and 13 points, I feel bad for those guys busting their butts and not getting much credit from the idiot media because of their Tebow fetish.

Wheres the hype for McGahee? Hes playing like he did when he first came in the NFL. Take out McGahee from Denvers run game and there is no run game other than Tebow who can run because the defense has to honor McGahee. 

Let stupid people actually think Denver can win long term like this in the league where the defensive rules have been changed to accommodate throwing. Thankfully Elway doesnt buy what hes viewing no matter what he says, and he still has not said Tebows his QB, and he most definately drafts a QB Rd 1

Think about this

get onside kick against the Dolphins to help them win
get an INT for a TD against the Jets otherwise no position to win
SD kicker misses 2FGs, if he makes 1..SD wins.....again, not winning because of their QB.

Elway knows the real..he sees right through this smoke screen the media created for Tebow. Tebow will not be his qb next year. 

I'm telling you, Tebow is doing a great job managing games but this won't last. He can't throw STILL and that will be his downfall. But ride the wave while it lasts Denver, cause trust NFL defenses WILL figure it out


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Wheres the hype for McGahee? Hes playing like he did when he first came in the NFL. Take out McGahee from Denvers run game and there is no run game other than Tebow who can run because the defense has to honor McGahee.



Or...maybe the defense is having to honor Tebow's run..it works both ways.



tjl1388 said:


> SD kicker misses 2FGs, if he makes 1..SD wins.....again, not winning because of their QB.



You don't think the play calls when Denver had it down inside the 10 with 2 minutes to play weren't conservative?  If they had needed 7 points, would've been much different.


----------



## o2bfishin (Nov 28, 2011)

Von Miller is a beast.  I'm indifferent on Tebow, but it's obvious there is a charge in the team for whatever reason. 

As far as McGahee, you can't deny the threat of Tebow keeping the ball and going outside does not offer more holes up the middle (which is where he is getting the yards) for McGahee. The DE's and OLB's are having to worry about containment to the outside instead of crashing down on the middle.

In my opinion I don't think they have a shot if they make the playoffs with that style of offense.  Just like Tech playing the higher caliber teams. Stop the run, and you beat them.


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2011)

tjl, u seem a lil bothered by the whole Tebow thing!!  

football is a TEAM game. there has not been anyone who says that Tebow has done this all by himself  the point that 90% of the people on here (and even Tom Jackson) are making is that the TEAM has played a LOT better since Tebow has become starter. the Majority of us have said why we BELIEVE the reason for that. But you have yet to offer a reason for why the defense is playin better, why Maghee all of sudden has become a factor. Instead u wanna bring up ways the Broncos COULD have lost these games   No one has said that Tebow is a better passing qb then the ikes of Brady or Peyton M


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 28, 2011)

congrats to tebow. couldnt stand him at florida. but im rooting for him now. congrats to him and the broncos


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 28, 2011)

I give up.

Like talking to a brick wall. 

Not a Reggie Ball worth of football knowledge between the lot of ya.

It's allright though, you boys just keep on keepin on.....


----------



## weagle (Nov 28, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I give up.
> 
> Like talking to a brick wall.
> 
> ...



Fortunately,  Football games are not won by knowledge or stat sheets.

Scoreboard Tebow!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2011)

Before Tebow they lost close games.  After Tebow they won close games.  They got blown out by Detroit and Green Bay just like a lot of other teams have.  They have one more really tough game left (the Patriots) but have KC, Minny, the Bears (without Cutler) and a tough Buffalo.  If they win 3 of those they will likely make the playoffs.  I've never been a fan of the guy or the team but they are fun to watch in the last 10 minutes of the game because Tebow has taken them down the field every time they needed it and the D gets the needed stops.  The amount of pressure on this guy, the constant talk of not being good enough to win in the NFL consistently, how his teammates are getting behind him, it's all making it fun to watch.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 28, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Wheres the hype for McGahee? Hes playing like he did when he first came in the NFL. Take out McGahee from Denvers run game and there is no run game other than Tebow who can run because the defense has to honor McGahee.



And McGahee being a 'cane has nothing to do with anything, right?

Elway may be a little jealous of Tebow's popularity in Denver.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 29, 2011)

bullgator said:


> And McGahee being a 'cane has nothing to do with anything, right?
> 
> Elway may be a little jealous of Tebow's popularity in Denver.



Yep it does.  I am partial to my ex Canes shouldering a load and getting virtually no credit due to the kneeling choir boy being treated as if he's the second coming.

And yes, I do agree that the D has to honor Tebow running therefore opening more holes for Willis.

Yeah...Elway's jealous of a 2nd year QB who couldn't hit water from a boat.


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't like the broncos but i have to admit i'm pulling for Tebow the last 2 minutes every week ! I just hate to see John (Horseface) Elway on the sidelines smiling at the end ,makes me sick.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

TJL you got a problem with Tebow being religious and having a good image.  Why so much hate man, cause he played for Florida?  Wonder what you thought about Dorsey at QB for miami?  Where is Dorsey now?  

Also it's the same with you, no matter what he does or how many games he wins, you will never give him credit.

And one more thing, name me one team where the Ol, or Dl gets the same recognition as a QB. I mean seriously man, you just have a hatred for Tebow and want him to fail because he played for Fla.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> TJL you got a problem with Tebow being religious and having a good image.
> You typed that like it was a statement.....AGAIN for the 1000'th time. I admire Tebow as a person. I admire Tebow for his faith and I wish all athletes had the desire to play the game the way he does.
> Do I need to type that in another language to get it through your head? Have you noticed I haven't disagreed with a SINGLE poster that has commented on his character.  Why is that so hard for your to seperate?
> I have a problem with the technical details with which Mr. Timmy plays the game and the fact that I don't believe his career to be long lived.
> ...




And don't give me this malarky about "it's Tebows winning attitude!!"

This is the NFL not your churches softball team.  You think a hardened NFL Pro really cares about the attitude of precious studdering Teblow?

Your unhealthy defending of Timmy really is quite pathetic.  Carry on if you must though.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> This is the NFL not your churches softball team.  You think a hardened NFL Pro really cares about the attitude of precious studdering Teblow?



The fact that his entire team is behind him and that they makes more comments about his hard work and dedication to the team shows that his attitude does make a difference.

His attitude and work ethic has infected the team.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 29, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> His attitude and work ethic has infected the team.



It's "infected" a bunch of grown men and their common sense that's for sure.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 29, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> congrats to tebow. couldnt stand him at florida. but im rooting for him now. congrats to him and the broncos



You got that right,  congrats to him and making the NFL actually worth watching.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 29, 2011)

GAGE said:


> You got that right,  congrats to him and making the NFL actually worth watching.



So you would rather watch someone miss wide open recievers and run a college offense in the NFL than watch Drew Brees or Aaron Rodgers carve up a defense like a holiday ham?


----------



## GAGE (Nov 29, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> So you would rather watch someone miss wide open recievers and run a college offense in the NFL than watch Drew Brees or Aaron Rodgers carve up a defense like a holiday ham?



 I actually watched Brees go to work on the Giants last night,  and I can not stand NO,  I am still bitter about all that America's team garbage.     Tebow is very inspiring and plays with heart,  he is no Rodgers,  but his attitude is contagious, (now that he is no longer at UF)  how can you really not like the kid.?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2011)

> I said in my previous post I thought he looked better this game than any previous. If your waiting for me to "Tebow" on bended knee to his greatness.....your gonna be waiting a while. He still couldn't read a defense if you gave it to him in bolded red from the King James version and his throwing motion looks like his arm is attached to John Smoltz




  That is hilarious.  I'm going to jump off the bandwagon soon, I lost it last night when someone tried to argue that he should be considered for MVP because the Broncos are winning with him.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> And don't give me this malarky about "it's Tebows winning attitude!!"
> 
> This is the NFL not your churches softball team.  You think a hardened NFL Pro really cares about the attitude of precious studdering Teblow?
> 
> Your unhealthy defending of Timmy really is quite pathetic.  Carry on if you must though.



You're right, tjl, Tebow gets alot of attention, but is that his fault?  

I hear more about Manning than addai, or the other Manning more than Jacobs. And I heard more about Bucktooth Elway than his recievers and backs. It's the way it is man. the QB gets way more recognition than the RB. 

Explain the one question that has been asked, why all of a sudden is Mcgahee and the defense playing better now that Tebow is starting?  Just a simple question that you have failed to answer. Can you answer that?


----------



## ACguy (Nov 29, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> You folks are pathetic.
> 
> It's all about hype. Some people are actually stars for their performance, others are stars because people like them and want them to be better than they really are. Tebow sucks.
> 
> ...



Where was McGahee in the first 5 games ? Oh that's right he was the starting RB yet the team struggle to win games. Denver  beat KC with McGahee missing almost the hole games . Denver also beat the jets even though McGahee only had 18 yards on 12 carries.

You keep insulting us but the only reason you can come up with for why Denver is better now is because of McGahee and the defense that was the same all year. 

No body is saying that Tebow is winning on his own. Just that the team is winning now because of the QB change. 

Do you really think that if Tebow gets injured and misses a few games that the team will keep winning ? Denver would do a lot better with out McGahee then they would Tebow this year. 

Maybe the defense is playing better because the offense is rushing  more now and not turning the ball over as much.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

Ac guy, some folks just want to hate.  

For the record, I never said Tebow would be a great QB, but as also stated, there have been a few Successful QB's that weren't great.

Tjl, why did the Ravens win the super bowl, was it because of Dilfer alone, or was it because of Jamal Lewis alone, or maybe a combination of the QB, Rb, WR, TE, and ol and dl?  You know the whole team?  Dilfers numbers ain't that great and yet he still carried em to the bowl. But I don't expect you to understand this and you will give us the same old"his form ain't good" and he "can't read the defense" malarky but that's fine. I'm a Raiders fan, and glad to see another "sorry" QB winning when all the experts say otherwise.

Ever notice how the experts just loved Vick?  Hmmmm shows what they knew.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm done going round and round with you people.

If you want my answers go read the entire thread.  I've answered your questions over...and over....and over.

I wish him the best.
May his circumcision knife always be sharp, and his hand be steady.


Carry on with your Tebow love.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 30, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm done going round and round with you people.
> 
> If you want my answers go read the entire thread.  I've answered your questions over...and over....and over.
> 
> ...



It would be so easy for you to just say "Tim Tebow has provided a spark that has inspired the Denver Broncos to play much better than they did under the leadership of Kyle Orton." That is all any of us have said. But, I guess even that's too much for you to admit, so go sit in the corner and pray for him to start screwing up.


----------



## benellisbe (Nov 30, 2011)

I truly despise Rap music, but I have to admit I laughed at this video of Tebow...

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNC8xRo9vXY?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNC8xRo9vXY?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> It would be so easy for you to just say "Tim Tebow has provided a spark that has inspired the Denver Broncos to play much better than they did under the leadership of Kyle Orton." That is all any of us have said. But, I guess even that's too much for you to admit, so go sit in the corner and pray for him to start screwing up.



First off...you watch waaaay to much ESPN.

How's this....

Tebow supporters give him too much credit for Denver's success.

Tebow bashers don't give him enough credit.

As always, truth is in middle.  Denver's recent run can be attributed largely to improvement in their defense vs. earlier in the year.  However, credit must also be given to Tebow who has played his role well.  While he hasn't passed for huge yardage and his completion % is low, he has been great in not turning the ball over, keeping the defense off the field, and getting some crucial first downs with his legs particularly late in the game.  Certainly he has not done it all himself (it's football which is a team game - no one player is fully responsible for a team's success, not even a QB), but he has definitely contributed to his team's recent improvement and that I will not deny.


I made that as PC as possible.

You women happy now?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

benellisbe said:


> I truly despise Rap music, but I have to admit I laughed at this video of Tebow...
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNC8xRo9vXY?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNC8xRo9vXY?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## chadair (Nov 30, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> First off...you watch waaaay to much ESPN.



tell us what channel we can pick up to watch the tjl1388 show on!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2011)

chadair said:


> tell us what channel we can pick up to watch the tjl1388 show on!!



Oh you don't want none of me on no TV.

There is a reason I stay BEHIND a camera....as Neil Boortz always says, "I have a face made for radio".


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2011)

Tjl, do you think one player makes a huge difference in whether a team is a winner or loser?

If not then explain the Colts recent woes without Peyton.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 1, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Tjl, do you think one player makes a huge difference in whether a team is a winner or loser?
> 
> If not then explain the Colts recent woes without Peyton.



Yes and no.

The Colts are deliberately throwing games.


----------



## chadair (Dec 1, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> The Colts are deliberately throwing games.



from the start of the season????  :nono:

u can't believe this??  what reason would they have to suck this bad?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 1, 2011)

chadair said:


> from the start of the season????  :nono:
> 
> u can't believe this??  what reason would they have to suck this bad?



No, not from the beginning. At LEAST the last three games.

What reason?

Ever heard of this guy?





He is THAT good.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> No, not from the beginning. At LEAST the last three games.
> 
> What reason?
> 
> ...



Is that a picture of Ryan Leaf?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> The Colts are deliberately throwing games.



So you think they could actually win with Painter?  And that missing Peyton has no impact?  If he does then please explain how a TEAM can be so sucky without just ONE player.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So you think they could actually win with Painter?  And that missing Peyton has no impact?  If he does then please explain how a TEAM can be so sucky without just ONE player.



I didn't say they could win with Painter and yes I believe Peyton makes a huge difference.

Comparing the affect of Peyton Manning with the affect of Tim Tebow is laughable on every plain of existence. Peyton has forgotten more about football than that left handed fullback will ever know.  Peyton knows football like Obama knows socialism, like a dawg fan knows 1980, and like Mozart knew music.   To even THINK about comparing the two is blasphemous in every way to the game of football and you should be ashamed for even considering it.


Are you done asking me stupid questions yet?

Your like a dog begging for scraps.  I've gone out of my way to let this die and not say anything inflammatory that would cause your Tebow defending radar to go off until above.  Give it a rest already.

We obviously disagree. Your not gonna change my mind.....my wifes been trying for over 12yrs.  Your hillarious if you think some dude on an internet forum is going to do it.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I didn't say they could win with Painter and yes I believe Peyton makes a huge difference.
> 
> Comparing the affect of Peyton Manning with the affect of Tim Tebow is laughable on every plain of existence. Peyton has forgotten more about football than that left handed fullback will ever know.  Peyton knows football like Obama knows socialism, like a dawg fan knows 1980, and like Mozart knew music.   To even THINK about comparing the two is blasphemous in every way to the game of football and you should be ashamed for even considering it.
> 
> ...



Oh I have no doubt that your man love for Mcgahee will overshadow your praise of Tebow. Just making a point that you use the word TEAM with the Broncos, but TEAM doesn't apply for the colts. Hmmm. yep I'm having a hard time with that one.  Never said Tebow was as good as peyton, just that 1 player can make a difference in how a team plays. 

BTW, I may be mistaken but didn't your beloved McGahee get into trouble several yrs back, something about beating his wife or girlfriend?  Sounds like a Hurricane to me, bet you're proud of that HUH.  Hey if nothing else, maybe Tebow could be a good example for the thug Mcgahee and help him change his way.

I'm done with this, regardless of what Tebow does, you'll never give him credit. He could win the Superbowl and you'd still say, Jason Campbell is better.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 2, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> First off...you watch waaaay to much ESPN.
> 
> How's this....
> 
> ...



I like how you give the defense the most credit. I take that as you do think the team will keep winning if Tebow gets injured and can't play. I would hate for him to get injured but it would be nice for us all to find out the truth. The best WR on Denver's roster this year was traded before Tebow became the starting QB. He has a average RB and bad WR's .


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2011)

This has got to be a record for "being done with this thread".......................just sayin.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 3, 2011)

bullgator said:


> This has got to be a record for "being done with this thread".......................just sayin.



He just keeps winning


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 3, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> He just keeps winning


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 4, 2011)

6-1

and they go off on offense today. 35 points.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2011)

Tebow !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 4, 2011)

oh yeah and he only ran the ball 4 times. and threw for over 200 yards and no picks.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 4, 2011)

That was as impressive a game from Tebow as I have ever seen him play. 

Accurate and protected the football


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 4, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> That was as impressive a game from Tebow as I have ever seen him play.
> 
> Accurate and protected the football



definitely looked more comfortable and stayed in the pocket even under some pressure today. in that last drive he took a shot in the pocket and delivered a good ball to the goal line that was dropped.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 4, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> That was as impressive a game from Tebow as I have ever seen him play.
> 
> Accurate and protected the football


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 4, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


>




Keep trying to tell you boys I don't hate the guy. Just a differing of opinion on skill at the NFL level. 

He beat an FSu QB and that always makes me happy.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely his best game this year.  The first TD pass was incredibly accurate and not a short pass by any means....the second TD pass was the result of great scrambling to avoid the sack and find the open WR on a busted play.

I don't think any reasonable person can find any faults in his game today.   He completed 10 of 15 passes and no turnovers.  If they're only going to let him throw every 7-10 plays then what more can you expect from him?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> That was as impressive a game from Tebow as I have ever seen him play.
> 
> Accurate and protected the football



Fair enough


----------



## ACguy (Dec 4, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> That was as impressive a game from Tebow as I have ever seen him play.
> 
> Accurate and protected the football



You are coming around more and more every week.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 28, 2015)

For brother badger.


----------

